# epixor spinner



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

just saw the epixor eb50 on sale at sports authority online
for 69.99 as well as the larger version same price. free shipping.
not tyring to advsertise,but wanting to know if anyone has seen it cheaper?

thanks


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Please read OLD BAY's "Try and stop me" thread further down in this board.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Nice Deal*

I ordered the Epixor EB65 from Sports Authority. Use coupon code TSACPN10 for an extra $10 off. You will still get free shipping. My total came to $59.99. I think it is hard to beat that deal. I played with the Epixor a little this weekend at the Casting Clinic and it seems like a nice reel.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey OldBay,

Are you sure its EB65? I ordered one but could not find any info on what model it was. Thanks for the coupon code!


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

thanks old bay, wish i would have known about the coupon.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Pretty Sure.*

Jang- I cut and pasted the following info from the SA website. It mentions the "live bait feeding system", and farther down in the page it actually says "EB-65". I will let you know for sure when mine arrives in the mail. 


From Sports Authority website:

Okuma Epixor Saltwater Fishing Spinning Reel
Item no: 1331481
OUR PRICE: 
$69.99 


Free Shipping on ALL Reels! (See Promotion Details)


The Okuma® Epixor saltwater fishing reel showcases a 3-piece, machined aluminum spool construction with a tough, titanium-coated, stainless-steel spool lip and a waterproof drag seal. This reel incorporates a live bait feeding system that uses a lever to disengage the spool so the line runs freely, while a rear adjustment allows you to control the tension. The Quick Set anti-reverse system offers solid hook sets and minimal back play.



EB-65


Gear Ratio: 4.5:1 
Ball Bearings: 9+1 
Weight: 27.6 oz 
Line Capacity: 450-yds of 15-lb test, 340-yds of 15-lb test, 260-yds of 20-lb test


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks oldbay.

60 bucks is a steal! 

What confused me was this, under features it had EB-50 listed and EB-65. It must be a techie mistake. 

http://www.thesportsauthority.com/p...ickid=body_bestsellgcat_txt&parentPage=family

I'll let you know when I get mine too...


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i had ordered the eb 50 from sports authority. even before i saw the 10$ off coupon. sports authority still gave me the credit.
great deal. godd ecommercde.

thanks old bay


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Oldbay,

You are lucky to have such a wonderful father. I hope that he enjoy the clinic. I've been watching your tape and I will have a few new moves for you the next time that I see you. You have come a very long way in short period of time. Keep up the good work and get ready for the fall striper return.

In case you missed it, you are in the clinic video from this weekend. Thanks for coming out.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*James*

I am lucky to be able to share common interests with my father. I am also lucky to realize he is a good man and not take him for granted. I have been practicing in my head and on the beach, and as the new techniques sink in I am gaining a better understanding of the fluidity of the movements. I am ready to hit the field with you guys next time for some more pointers and refinement. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I just received my EB65... its nice... really nice for only 59.99.


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

You guys convinced me. I ordered my EB65 last night for $59.99. Now I just need to come up with $88 for that new 12' Solaris rod.

Then I'll need another excuse why I'm not catching any fish


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i'm still waiting for mine,

let me know what you guys think when you catch something with it.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Got the Okuma Inspira IS 50 of Ebay 67.70 delivered, wow what an nice reel. Goin on my 8' solaris. COMON STRIPER SEASON!!!!!!!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Got it*

I got my EB-65 in the mail this weekend. Looks and feels pretty sweet. It came with a replacement gasket, and a nice reel bag. I spooled it up with 15lb maxima and I am ready to go this week. I was playing with the drag and it really locks down when fully tightened. I thought it was pretty smooth when not fully tightened also. These are just lab tests though. I will field test it this week.  My first bait runner reel. I am siked!


----------



## o2longcast (Sep 5, 2003)

*Another order...*

I just ordered the EB65. The coupon is still valid but they no longer offer free shipping. I wish I had gotten on this sooner when they had free shipping. Oh well, still a good deal at 59.99 plus 6.98 shipping.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "o2longcast",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------

